# fluorescence in box elder --- Kevin, did you know about this?



## phinds (Sep 28, 2014)

Long story short, I'm working on doing a set of videos on fluorescence in wood and last night I started pointing one of my UV sources into various of my sample boxes when I saw this neon-traffic-cone orange glowing back at me. 

I am very frustrated by the fact that my camera just doesn't capture what my eye sees. This pic of some small cutoffs, about 3" across, makes it look boring compared to what my eyes see. For one thing, this bulb puts out a lot of visible-spectrum light as well as the UV and the camera emphasizes the reflected visible light so much more than the secondary emissions caused by the fluorescence that the fluorescence is almost lost, but my eye sees the fluorescence as very strong. What you see here is a red/orange that isn't all that different from what you see under white light but my eyes see a vibrant neon orange color that is much brighter than the purple and blue-white areas.

I was not

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

No I didn't know that Paul. I need to be marketing this stuff to old hippies. Like you. 

I need to find my black light and see what it looks like.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## phinds (Sep 28, 2014)

what kind of black light do you use? I bought 6 different kinds to show in the video and the results do vary.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

What kind? The black kind. I don't know man, I gotta find it first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 28, 2014)

Everyone be careful around @Kevin today, he seems to have a bit of a Napoleon complex today.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 28, 2014)

Not the day to display antler knife scales or bone either as Kevin is likely to pick your bone apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

SENC said:


> Everyone be careful around @Kevin today, he seems to have a bit of a Napoleon complex today.



Put 'em up pal!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> Not the day to display antler knife scales or bone either as Kevin is likely to pick your bone apart.


----------



## SENC (Sep 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Put 'em up pal!


Watch the left flank, my friend.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

Watch those Rothschilds you mean.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 28, 2014)

Its changing avatar photos day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 28, 2014)

Paul, thanks for the pic and info. Your thread got way hijacked and I didn't mean to be rude. ( I think she put something in the waffles this morning) But, that said, changing our avatars sounds like a good idea.


----------



## phinds (Sep 28, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> Paul, thanks for the pic and info. Your thread got way hijacked and I didn't mean to be rude. ( I think she put something in the waffles this morning)


No problem


> But, that said, changing our avatars sounds like a good idea.


 
No, no ... I love my dog. I don't want to look like Napoleon. I leave that up to Kevin !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 28, 2014)

phinds said:


> No, no ... I love my dog. I don't want to look like Napoleon. I leave that up to Kevin !



DOG! oh, I thought it was a polar bear!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Sep 28, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Its changing avatar photos day.


Durn it, you picked mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elnino (Nov 15, 2014)

cool what blacklight did you find the best results with most woods???


----------



## phinds (Nov 16, 2014)

elnino said:


> cool what blacklight did you find the best results with most woods???


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Snake-Turtl...666?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1dd02fea


----------



## phinds (Nov 16, 2014)

Also, I should add to this thread, most of the color you see for box elder under a UV light is NOT fluorescence, it's just the white-light component of the bulb's spectrum showing off the wood's refd flame. What IS fluorescence is the bright orange streaks that you'll see among the red.

Kevin, did you ever check this out?


----------

